# Best rap artist with bass?



## caddyman734 (Jun 29, 2005)

i need an opnion i got the death row greastest hits and i got all the ol school music, i good with that. but who would you say has the best bass pounding out there currentally? im just asking to get the best out of my subs? i dont know would it be snoop, g unit, young jezzy, chamillniore am i going in the right direction or am i missing a few? put down your list of favroite bass pounding songs and artists.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

all new rap sucks in general. stick with the old school.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

3 6 mafia
ice cube
lost boys
just most old stuff has good base 
new school music sucks


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

Masta P Gots a foew out with good Bass like I Need Dubs


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

MY POSSEY ON BROADWAY THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK OR DR DRE NOTHING BUT A G THANG THAT HITS WHEN I DO INSTALLS


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Hustle & Snow
Too Short
Young Jeezy

all else is poo


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Warren G has some of the best bass tracks ever


----------



## froskillz (Jun 23, 2004)

Onyx has some craazy bass in a few of their tracks


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Feb 9 2006, 08:56 PM~4815215
> *MY POSSEY ON BROADWAY THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK OR DR DRE NOTHING BUT A G THANG THAT HITS WHEN I DO INSTALLS
> *


sir mixalot hits good :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

36 Mafia and anything Lil JoN


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Dooney 
Pettidee 
Nuwine


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

not uptodate, but check "SoSoDef Bass Allstars Vol I"


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Feb 10 2006, 06:56 AM~4815215
> *MY POSSEY ON BROADWAY THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK
> *




yo what album is that on or how old is it ?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

there are a few off that new juelz santana that hit hard as hell


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

Can't forget about Uncle Luke and 2 Liver Crew, Bass Patrol, Magic Mike, Master Ace.. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

NEMISIS LATE 80'S EARLY 90'S To Hell and Back, Munchies FOR YOU BASS , SHIT TALK ABOUT BASS ALSO MAGIC MIKE


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Feb 10 2006, 10:30 AM~4818398
> *NEMISIS LATE 80'S EARLY 90'S  To Hell and Back, Munchies FOR YOU BASS , SHIT TALK ABOUT BASS  ALSO MAGIC MIKE
> *


thats the same shit i was thinking that music would make a fool def. seen back windows shatter from NEMISIS that got some deep bass :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

36-mafia late night tip

quarashi - baseline

oxy cotton by lil wyte

Daz Dillenger - My System


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

fuck rap, listen to real hip hop......kool keith, peanut butter wolf, mykill miers.


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

mr. capone-e, spm, lil rob, south siders, brown pride riders, etc. all that shit hits


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

IMO 



best low frequency 
very hi qaulity recodings 



Mike JOnes Who is Mike Jones

Paul Wall the peoples champ 


and i have all the cd mentioned in this thread 

IMO they are not even close 

peace


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

The Best Bass is from Eazy E And N.W.A.(Boyz N tha Hood)Old Skool


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

Paul Wall( I got the Internet goin nutz) beatz hard in my shit, and all UGK hits like a sumbitch


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman734_@Feb 9 2006, 07:20 PM~4814346
> *i need an opnion i got the death row greastest hits and i got all the ol school music, i good with that. but who would you say has the best bass pounding out there currentally? im just asking to get the best out of my subs? i dont know would it be snoop, g unit, young jezzy, chamillniore am i going in the right direction or am i missing a few? put down your list of favroite bass pounding songs and artists.
> *




young jeezy track 1 and 15 beat hard


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anything masta ace (old school)

and just heard a song from the ying yang twins that pound its called pull my hair


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

If your system hits really Hard at 40hz, and you want it to hurt...........



LIL, JON - Crunk Juice

DAMN IT HURTS!


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

Almost forgot

MIKE JONES CHOPPED & SCREWED - Track 8 & track 12


Track 12, the first day with my 4 W7's, OH MY LORD, it literally hurt my chest. SO LOW!! Love that CD


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah there called Turning Lane and What Ya Know About...


----------

